# Your Favorite Desktop Environment



## faraaz (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a general poll I wanted to conduct to see what everyone prefers here. Pretty selfexplanatory really...what is your favorite desktop environment, and why?? What makes you love it so much?

I'm a noob still with Linux, so if I missed out on any other major options, just vote for Other and talk about it in your post!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, I see no poll. But haven't there been many threads same as these? With none escaping the flames and the constructive comparision of course.

Edit: Ah I see one now. Voted my opinion.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2007)

Not another thread on the same topic.. 
I voted tho..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 9, 2007)

GNOME rules , I kinda hate KDE, donno why...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 9, 2007)

Gnome is  do easiest i ever used . liked KDE too


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2007)

i think another poll is there already or does it get down with days 
I remember voting maybe one month back 
I like Gnome,xfce and many things which are gtk+ 2.Always runs latest Gnome(which is hard to get,as distros dont pack the latest) with Debian Sid and Ubuntu Feisty.
but dont hate Kde as earlier does  I already tried kde4,looks remained the same for me.

news:I read somewhere that Europeans love Kde(suse) and in US Gnome got maximum users.dont know iftis true or not


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 9, 2007)

I like KDE..... But I like Gnome even better.....


----------



## faraaz (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, sorry about the multiple poll...I wanted to see what your opinions were. I was still a bit of noob, so I wanted to see if there's anything cool about the DEs that I didn't know.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2007)

KDE, very Windows Like & familier. Though I don't like teh over cluttered KDE File browser & Like Nautilas instead. Good thing it is changing in KDE 4


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry to ask here

but i really dont no what is Gnome and KDE... i had installed fedora 4 and Ubuntu 6 but i really dont know which desktop environment they use and wht is different they use  between them.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 10, 2007)

mak1012 said:
			
		

> sorry to ask here
> 
> but i really dont no what is Gnome and KDE... i had installed fedora 4 and Ubuntu 6 but i really dont know which desktop environment they use and wht is different they use  between them.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 10, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE




thax man..


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 10, 2007)

KDE is messy .. XCFE is Light but GNOME is the Best


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2007)

mak1012 said:
			
		

> sorry to ask here
> 
> but i really dont no what is Gnome and KDE... i had installed fedora 4 and Ubuntu 6 but i really dont know which desktop environment they use and wht is different they use  between them.


Fedora and Ubuntu are Gnome distros.though kde is available.Ubuntu been a complete Gnome distro which packs latest stable Gnome release.Fedora customizes(afaik) Both Gnome and kde to a default look and feel.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

GNOME here! KDE is only for eye candy freaks


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you serious?  I'm the FIRST ONE to vote for "OTHER"?

C'mon people, tell me you aren't stuck in KDE/Gnome land for good!  Tell me there's hope!

I use Fluxbox.  One word:  SPEEEEEEEEED.

Interface lag enrages me to no end...(don't know why, it just does...so you KNOW I don't use WinXP unless I have to) so I choose a desktop that can *keep up with me*.  (As opposed to using a desktop that makes life retardedly simple...sorry, but Gnome is so dumbed down that I just can't stand it).  (KDE is too Windows-esque to be much use for me, either).

Just my opinion.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^ Zikes  Just installed fluxbox from synaptic.. I got nothing but a blue bar and its context menu .. just plain desktop with no icons... absolutely nothing  I had to use Ctrl+Alt+bk space to logout  . 
EDIT:But I guess there is lot of configuration stuff.. but how can someone be given a desktop with no icon when its run for the first time??? How do you configure it?? I dont need eyecandy as my fun with compiz/beryl is going getover soon ....


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^^ Zikes  Just installed fluxbox from synaptic.. I got nothing but a blue bar and its context menu .. just plain desktop with no icons... absolutely nothing  I had to use Ctrl+Alt+bk space to logout


Sigh...no effort whatsoever.

Right click on the desktop =)  Anywhere...just right click.

See how powerful a "desktop methodology" can be?

Edit - *www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml  It's gentoo specific, but with a bit of effort I'm sure you can convert it to (Ubuntu?)


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2007)

^^ I did that buddy. will give it another shot rite now  . 

EDIT: Done .. Rechecked ... Nothing just a fluxbox contextmenu with a single entry. 
I will check that link. So for now I will stop my discussion of fluxbox here so we can continue discussion on the poll. We can always start a new thread on fluxbox if needed


----------



## mehulved (Jul 11, 2007)

fluxbox is what i use normally but I like afterstep too. Alas, it crashes a lot for me. Else, I'd be using that only.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

To be very frank, all the flubox screenshots I have seen so far have no colour sense. There is no unification or consistency that KDE or GNOME provide. Sure it is speedy, but its not like KDE or GNOME is slow on anything more then 256 MB RAM.

The Worst Window Manager I saw was in Damn Small Linux. Can we make a slim Gnome version for DSL?


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> To be very frank, all the flubox screenshots I have seen so far have no colour sense. There is no unification or consistency that KDE or GNOME provide. Sure it is speedy, but its not like KDE or GNOME is slow on anything more then 256 MB RAM.
> 
> The Worst Window Manager I saw was in Damn Small Linux. Can we make a slim Gnome version for DSL?



Not all of us are worried about color coordination =)

If you think that Gnome on ANY amount of RAM is "not slow", then perhaps you should experience Fluxbox the way I do...on a lean Linux system or a FreeBSD system.  Guaranteed, FreeBSD loads KDE faster than I've ever witnessed it load up on virtually any machine, but ANY hint of desktop lag is enough to make me switch.  It's not program load delay...I understand that...it's when the desktop just stops responding (even for a split second)...with Fluxbox on Gentoo or FreeBSD, I don't see that kind of lag.

Makes me crazy for some reason.  I can't stand it.

I also have no problem with using the CLI routinely (I know, I know...it doesn't fall into the "user friendly" category!), but that's ME...I could care less if Joe Schmoe the "Linux user" thinks Gnome is the shizt...Gnome doesn't work for me...period.  KDE isn't *bad*, but it's certainly too "automated" for my tastes.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 11, 2007)

KDE rocks all the way, Gnome is good too, but the apps integrated with KDE ( Ktorrent, Amarok and K3B have no counterparts either in Gnome or In XFCE, I used one more of them, it sucked big time). 
Eye candy looks good and speed is also great if one installs only the basic KDE packages and not ones like KdeGames and all


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

I believe Gnome or Xfce is not bound by "K" like lists.rather they just packs most used apps and assimilate many new softwares.an example is alacarte editor first started as smeg.So Gnome just keep going on.
another big difference is Gnome uses Gtk+ 2.0 and most of other wm's too.Kde is the only DE/wm am aware of which uses qt libs.
I hope gtk2 get more developed to grew as like qt4.soon kde will be available for windows too?


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Ktorrent, Amarok and K3B have no counterparts either in Gnome or In XFCE


Umm, why can't you run Ktorrent, Amarok, and K3b in Gnome?  Or XFCE?  Or <insert wm/de here>?

I use Amarok and K3b all the time in Fluxbox (can't comment on Gnome as I don't use it)...works flawlessly in Fluxbox, I might add.  Just because it's a "KDE" app doesn't mean it won't run on a Gnome Linux system =)

Edit - if you're worried about themes clashing (qt vs. gtk):

*gtk-qt.ecs.soton.ac.uk/

As for KTorrent...meh, I use CTorrent, so I can't say on that one.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 11, 2007)

There are many threads on the same topic. I voted 4 gnome!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> I use Amarok and K3b all the time in Fluxbox (can't comment on Gnome as I don't use it)...works flawlessly in Fluxbox, I might add.  Just because it's a "KDE" app doesn't mean it won't run on a Gnome Linux system =)


i can comment on it and i've used both kde and gnome. rite now using gnome. i run k3b, ktorrent, kate (i love this text editor) widout any probs in gnome 

only thing is that the download size becomes more when u try to run kde apps in a non-kde wms. the shared items add to the download.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

^yeah.u need to download all of the qt libs and kde stuffs(in debian).Id say better stick with one environment if ur very much comfortable on it.or go searching for those n number of wm's.
Also I feel most of the Linux(GNU/Linux) GUI is made up with gtk2,while kde and qt makes another pool for the same apps written in qt(which means almost a kde download!).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> while kde and qt makes another pool for the same apps written in qt(which means almost a kde download!).


 Not really, I believe just qt is enough unless the app needs kdelibs.
I still have softwares like skype and opera but removed all packages(i hope so) of KDE and GNOME.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 12, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> I use Amarok and K3b all the time in Fluxbox (can't comment on Gnome as I don't use it)...works flawlessly in Fluxbox, I might add.  Just because it's a "KDE" app doesn't mean it won't run on a Gnome Linux system =)



But you need to install Kdebase for that. And when you start K-apps in gnome or Xfce or anywhere else, some KDE kinda environment is created which saps up enough memory to slow down the PC. (Somebody with 2 GBs of RAM wont feel the pain )

And yeah, I am downloading fluxbox currently 8) , lets see what it offers coz so many people here are using it.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 12, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Somebody with 2 GBs of RAM wont feel the pain



Or alternatively, someone with 512 MB of RAM using Fluxbox...heh.


----------

